# OTA antenna How do I ground



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm off this week and my wife has asked me (many times) to do something with the antenna that lays on the back deck railing. So today I got it in the attic and I'm wondering where and if I should Ground it. I have an A/C unit up there and thats all. Can I ground it to the piping or the unit itself. Somebody help me


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Run a Ground Wire to the air handler. You could open up a junction box and connect to an existing ground wire.


----------

